# How to make a email ID on ur domain



## abhinav (Oct 7, 2005)

I have got a free hosting where i can create unlimited email IDs.
I  got Domain.(cpanel based)

Tell me
How I can make new email IDs
also how i can forward it to a particular emAIL ID

Thanks
abhinav


----------



## suhasingale (Oct 7, 2005)

First tel us where u got free hosting?


----------



## abhinav (Oct 7, 2005)

havent got any response yet.

Well I have the hosting directly on my domain.
so is there any reltion with the hoster.

Also can you please tell me different email clients available.
And will i get SMTP/POP


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 8, 2005)

Go to Mail, then you will see options there to Add/Remove/Modify accounts. In the same window you will see a link to create forwarders as well.


----------



## the_moon (Oct 8, 2005)

Even I was looking out for an answer to this!
Thanks from my side too!


----------



## ri12ku2002 (Oct 16, 2005)

*need to make alis*

go to your control pannel and make mail alias 

your mail address is something like this

urname@urdomain.com

your incoming mail server like this pop.urdomain.com
and outgoing server like smtp.urdomain.com

more about this PM me


----------

